# OT: Lawrence Funderburke's new book, "Hook Me Up, Playa"



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.hookmeupplaya.com/



> Hook Me Up, Playa! by former NBA star Lawrence Funderburke warns both pro’s and aspiring athletes of the dark side of the limelight through interviews with close friends who are (or were) professional athletes. “It’s an insider’s look at the other side of the pro athlete’s life,” says Lawrence, “and about how to avoid the pitfalls, especially the financial ones, that come with limited education and believing your own press.”
> 
> Lawrence exposes the near constant pressure from “hook-me-uppers,” those predators targeting pro athletes looking for favors (usually money); the need to keep your eyes peeled for con artists, fraudulent investment scams, and ordinary street criminals; the cynicism that comes with believing (most often correctly) that everybody you meet wants something from you – your time, your money, your name, etc.
> 
> “True,” says Lawrence, “professional athletes are paid well. But their careers are usually very short, too — 3 to 5 years at best. Blowing those millions on good times and high living more often leaves them financially and spiritually bankrupt by 40 — even 30, or younger. Just think of Mike Tyson.”


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Hope someone from here reads it and tells us how it is. :greatjob:


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

former NBA star Lawrence Funderburke?!?!

I wonder what he thinks about the fact that the world hasn't ended yet?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> former NBA star Lawrence Funderburke?!?!
> 
> I wonder what he thinks about the fact that the world hasn't ended yet?


I remember that. :laugh:

He always was kinda strange.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Lawrence look so much slimmer now! 

I heard he was at the Kings game with his wife & daughter last Sunday.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> Lawrence look so much slimmer now!
> 
> I heard he was at the Kings game with his wife & daughter last Sunday.


I wonder if he still would be able to play. :whoknows:

I felt kind of sad for him that the team just let him go. :laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> former NBA star Lawrence Funderburke?!?!


HA! He thinks highly of himself.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> HA! He thinks highly of himself.


I think that thats good for him. At least he thinks he wa good. Thats good enough for him. :laugh:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Yeah stay away from the con artists...

...says the guy who thought the world was ending next week.

Lawrence. What a crazy guy.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Hope someone from here reads it and tells us how it is. :greatjob:


 He was on with Napear and Lamb yesterday.....really interesting, articulate guy. I might just have to check it out.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> He was on with Napear and Lamb yesterday.....really interesting, articulate guy. I might just have to check it out.


Yeah, I'll probably do the same. During the summer. :greatjob:

Maybe they'll put the show they had with him on internet??


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I wonder if he still would be able to play. :whoknows:
> 
> I felt kind of sad for him that the team just let him go. :laugh:


 He is signing with the Bulls!

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=159834


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> He is signing with the Bulls!
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=159834


You got that right...

Nostradamus is no longer yours...he is ours now.

We have the power!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pay Ton said:


> You got that right...
> 
> Nostradamus is no longer yours...he is ours now.
> 
> We have the power!!!


:laugh:

You can have him but his heart says "Kings". 

I'm hoping you guys keep him and don't cut him like we did. :yes:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


> He is signing with the Bulls!
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=159834


WHAT?! WOW!!!!! 

Well, it's nice to see a former King back in the NBA. I wonder why Bulls need him?

Lawrence was in Sac just last week for bowling and a Kings game.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> WHAT?! WOW!!!!!
> 
> Well, it's nice to see a former King back in the NBA. I wonder why Bulls need him?
> 
> Lawrence was in Sac just last week for bowling and a Kings game.


To cheer them and help them out in the lockerroom. 

Tell the young guys that there is no time in this world and the time is now to win the championship. :laugh:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> To cheer them and help them out in the lockerroom.
> 
> Tell the young guys that there is no time in this world and the time is now to win the championship. :laugh:


 :rotf: :rotf:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Twix said:


> WHAT?! WOW!!!!!
> 
> Well, it's nice to see a former King back in the NBA. I wonder why Bulls need him?
> 
> Lawrence was in Sac just last week for bowling and a Kings game.


 Curry is out for the year, so I guess they need another body.


----------

